# sana lagi kang nandyan para sakin



## Carpe Noctem

Hello everybody.

Can someone help me translating this sentence in English please? Is it possible too to explain me its structure so that I can improve my knowledge of this 'hard-to-learn' language?

Thanks in advance to anybody who can be helpful.


----------



## vanilla_kiss64

It means: "I hope you'll always be there for me." or " I hope you're always there for me."

Sana - I hope
Lagi - Always
Nan dyan - There
Para s'akin - For me

Hope that was of some help!


----------



## Carpe Noctem

Really helpful yes ! Maraming salamat for your answer !


----------



## Cracker Jack

Just a slight correction.  It's *nandyan* and not nan dyan.


----------

